# Got on the 20 train!



## Ole3Toe (Dec 4, 2016)

Just picked up a used 870 youth model 20 gauge. I ordered some Fed HW #7's due to advice on this forum. Gonna order a Jebs for it soon(got one for my 12 last year and it is awesome!) Any of y'all ever shot Nitro #7's? Just curious about their performance out of a 20? I assume the Fed HW and Hevi 13 are close to same. All advice and help appreciated! This thing will be a joy to tote on long hunts!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 4, 2016)

The Federal Heavyweights are the way to go! My buddy bought a 20 gauge Stoeger last season. Not to knock Jebs but shooting the Federal Heavyweight 7s, his factory choke will out pattern my Jebs choke all day long! This is a 40 yard pattern I shot with his Stoeger M3020, factory full choke with the Federals. I thought it was pretty good for a 20 gauge.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 4, 2016)

I've shot lots of 20gas, I have a 20ga 870  youth with trulock heavy weight choke in it likes #7 heavyweight. I have a purgold .555 in a nwtf sx3 20ga that does 200s+in the 10 at 40yds not needed prob spent way to much to break 200 in the 20ga but it is a true 50yd gun should I ever need the range. I normally tote the 870 youth more then any gun I own though.

Forgot the sx3 went 180s with nitro striaght 7s using a mad max .565
Highest I've gotten was 218 with nitro striaght 7s in the purgold .555 not a tempest. 

I got terrible heavyweight patterns from sumtoy loads get them to shoot well I couldn't get a decent pattern from mine.

My trulock choke does 150s at 40yds using fed #7s an can't beat the way the 870 youth hunts.


----------



## Ole3Toe (Dec 4, 2016)

Just hoping to get a good dense pattern at 40 should I misjudge. Not really into a super tight pattern where I have to worry about missing at 15. Like those 25 Yard shots myself!


----------



## six (Dec 4, 2016)

I bought a couple Weatherby SA459's in 20 gauge after season.  Didn't shoot the Nitro's but have shot the Fed HW's. I haven't got to hunt with one yet but am very pleased with the results on paper.   Here's the lasered 40 and 50 yard patterns.  3" Fed HW 7's with a Sumtoy 562.  Really looking forward to trying it out this spring.


----------



## hawglips (Dec 4, 2016)

Ole3Toe said:


> ... Nitro #7's? Just curious about their performance out of a 20? I assume the Fed HW and Hevi 13 are close to same. All advice and help appreciated! This thing will be a joy to tote on long hunts!



Nitros 7s and Hevi 13 7s are close to the same - both are 12g/cc shot.  But Nitros actually uses 7-1/2s but calls them 7s.

Heavyweight 7s are 15g/cc with lots more energy than the Hevi 13 12g/cc 7s or or Nitros 7-1/2s.

None of them are in the same league as TSS.


----------



## Ole3Toe (Dec 4, 2016)

Six, those are great patterns! Hope mine shoots that well. Hawg I have seen your TSS(shells you loaded for a friend of mine) in action. Very impressive!


----------



## six (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks.   Good luck with yours.  I think you will be more than pleased.  I hope you get to wear it out!


----------



## Covehnter (Dec 5, 2016)

Ole3Toe said:


> Just hoping to get a good dense pattern at 40 should I misjudge. Not really into a super tight pattern where I have to worry about missing at 15. Like those 25 Yard shots myself!



Then you probably want to steer away from the JEBs chokes. While I'm sure they can adjust for whatever you're trying to accomplish, for the most part I believe they're about hole punching- putting as many holes in a circle as possible. Tru-Lock chokes are definitely worth a look, and much cheaper. Spend the $$ on the shells, not the choke. And like Hal mentioned, TSS is the golden ticket if you want to invest the time.


----------



## Ole3Toe (Dec 6, 2016)

What kind of hulls do yall use to load TSS? Which are the best ones for 3"? Like AA are best for dove loads...just wondering.


----------



## hawglips (Dec 7, 2016)

Ole3Toe said:


> What kind of hulls do yall use to load TSS? Which are the best ones for 3"? Like AA are best for dove loads...just wondering.



You've got to use hulls according to the recipes.  Mine mostly call for Fiocchis and Federals depending on which it it.


----------



## WFL (Dec 7, 2016)

The TSS is the number one shell then the Federal HWT 7s are the next one.  

Now the Remington can be a funny gun.  Sometimes they want a more open choke.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 12, 2016)

Go with the tss #9's the last nitro's I got have been to inconsistent. This is a pattern at a measured 40 yards with a Benelli M1 20ga, Trulock .575 choke,and nitro straight # 7's made in 2012.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 12, 2016)

Don't waist your time on TSS.  It ain't fair.


----------



## fountain (Dec 12, 2016)

WFL said:


> The TSS is the number one shell then the Federal HWT 7s are the next one.
> 
> Now the Remington can be a funny gun.  Sometimes they want a more open choke.



William, did I read that right???  Did you just say tss was #1???


----------



## WFL (Dec 13, 2016)

fountain said:


> William, did I read that right???  Did you just say tss was #1???



Yup for some folks.  The hay Bubba watch this guys NO.


----------



## Baracus (Dec 15, 2016)

My girlfriend loves her Mossberg 20ga with the Federal 7s.  Notice I said girl and 20 gauge in the same sentence.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 16, 2016)

Baracus said:


> My girlfriend loves her Mossberg 20ga with the Federal 7s.  Notice I said girl and 20 gauge in the same sentence.



Sounds like she is a lot smarter than you are, guess you have inhaled to much smoke!!! lol


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Dec 16, 2016)

I left my 5-6-7 blend behind and got on the 20 gauge train last year with TSS. 

The 20 was overkill. 

Headed to 410 this year with #9 TSS just to even the playing field a little. 

Honestly, there's just something I love about killing a bird with a shell I loaded.

Yesterday was 3 months out from opening day of turkey season in GA, BTW.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 16, 2016)

Bubba_1122 said:


> I left my 5-6-7 blend behind and got on the 20 gauge train last year with TSS.
> 
> The 20 was overkill.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Dec 17, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> The 410's roll up so beautiful with Cheddite hulls and GAEP roll crimp tool!!!



Have a shipment from Ballistic Prod on the way. 

Will roll a few during Christmas and give it a try.

Still deer hunting, but have seen so many turkeys in the woods lately that spring is much on my mind.


----------



## Baracus (Dec 17, 2016)

steve roberts said:


> sounds like she is a lot smarter than you are, guess you have inhaled to much smoke!!! Lol



lol


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 17, 2016)

Bubba_1122 said:


> Have a shipment from Ballistic Prod on the way.
> 
> Will roll a few during Christmas and give it a try.
> 
> Still deer hunting, but have seen so many turkeys in the woods lately that spring is much on my mind.



Are you going with a ballistic products roll crimp? Haven't tried their 410 roll crimp tool. I like the Gaep in 20 ga alot better. Just my 2 cents!!


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 17, 2016)

Baracus said:


> lol



Glad to see you can take it as good as you dish it out!!! All in fun!!!?


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Dec 17, 2016)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Dec 17, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> Are you going with a ballistic products roll crimp? Haven't tried their 410 roll crimp tool. I like the Gaep in 20 ga alot better. Just my 2 cents!!


Used the BP crimp tool on my 20 gauge shells. Used a drill press with a shell vise. Did a great job. 

Honestly had never heard of Gaep (just my second year loading/shooting hand loaded TSS shells (had never heard of TSS 18 months ago)). I ordered the 410 crimper from BP. Supposed to be here Monday. Will give it a try and see how it goes. 

If not workable will look at a GAEP (honestly, I'd told a friend yesterday that if cost were a big issue for hunted and killed meat it'd be a whole lot cheaper to just go to Publix. That's definitely true when you start buying components and tools for the first run of a new TSS gauge/bore (they some expensive (but deadly) turkey bullets)).


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 17, 2016)

Bubba_1122 said:


> Used the BP crimp tool on my 20 gauge shells. Used a drill press with a shell vise. Did a great job.
> 
> Honestly had never heard of Gaep (just my second year loading/shooting hand loaded TSS shells (had never heard of TSS 18 months ago)). I ordered the 410 crimper from BP. Supposed to be here Monday. Will give it a try and see how it goes.
> 
> If not workable will look at a GAEP (honestly, I'd told a friend yesterday that if cost were a big issue for hunted and killed meat it'd be a whole lot cheaper to just go to Publix. That's definitely true when you start buying components and tools for the first run of a new TSS gauge/bore (they some expensive (but deadly) turkey bullets)).


Good Luck, and let us know how it does. Yeah, USDA meat, and butterball turkey would be a lot cheaper!!! Just no dang fun!!!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Dec 18, 2016)

If the BP crimper doesn't work out I might have to send a PM to get a little guidance on how to go about the GAEP crimper. 

(looked up their site and I no speaky de Italiano).


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 18, 2016)

Both roll crimpers will work just fine.  Here is a comparison between the 2.  Geap is on the left and BPI on the right in all the pictures.

















The Gaep has a nicer finished product no doubt.


----------



## Baracus (Dec 18, 2016)

Steve Roberts said:


> Glad to see you can take it as good as you dish it out!!! All in fun!!!?



Yes sir for sure


----------



## Ole3Toe (Dec 26, 2016)

Finally got to pattern my 870 with new choke. I think it did really well! I believe it will kill a bird all day long at 50 should i misjudge my yardage. I am going to mount a burris ff3 on this gun, and may end up bringing it back to the left a little. Just wanted to share with you guys. And Yes my circle is a little off but it is what it is!!!


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 26, 2016)

Ole3Toe said:


> View attachment 894235
> Finally got to pattern my 870 with new choke. I think it did really well! I believe it will kill a bird all day long at 50 should i misjudge my yardage. I am going to mount a burris ff3 on this gun, and may end up bringing it back to the left a little. Just wanted to share with you guys. And Yes my circle is a little off but it is what it is!!!


Yep, looks like if you had moved the circle to the right, and down just a little you could pick up 12-15 shot. Polishing the barrel with J B Bore Brite would help, if you haven't polished it yet!!


----------



## Ole3Toe (Dec 26, 2016)

No i have not. How often to you have to do this to keep it consistent? Not familiar


----------



## Steve Roberts (Dec 26, 2016)

Just one time!! Find you a shotgun rod that takes the big end bore brushes, and cut the handle off, so you can chuck it in a drill. On a 20 Ga I use a 12 Ga plastic bore brush, and wrap 0000 steel wool into the bore brush , and add J B Bore Brite to the steel wool . Take the barrel off the gun, and while holding the drill with one foot on the drill go up, and down from the chamber end 300 times!!! Don't let the bore brush come out of the choke, or it will sling the J B everywhere. Also run a oily patch through the bore before you start polishing the bore!!! After that before each season I run the bore brush, and 0000 steel wool through the bore several times on a drill, and clean with a dry patch. Then I run several dry patches after each shot to keep the bore clean. I even keep my cleaning rod, bore brush, and patches in my truck when turkey hunting. A clean barrel shoots a much better pattern even after just one shot. Some people think I go a little to much to the extreme to keep my barrels shooting right. All I can say is I have learned a thing or two in 39 years turkey hunting!!! Hope this helps you out. P M me if you need anymore help. Steve


----------

